# La soupe à la grimace est au menu



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Ho tradotto una riflessione sul declino (perdita di membri e di attrattiva) della comunità di chiese protestanti statunitensi Southern Baptist Convention e ho difficoltà a rendere in italiano l'espressione "la soupe à la grimace est au menu".

Ecco il testo in francese:

"Mais les temps changent. Pour la marche triomphale, c’est Game Over.
Depuis 15 ans, *la soupe à la grimace est au menu*... poussant Fred Luter, à un recadrage et un changement de stratégie".

Io ho cercato di rendere il senso come segue:

"Ma i tempi cambiano. Per la marcia trionfale siamo al Game Over.
Da 15 anni *l'accoglienza ostile è all'ordine del giorno*... e ha spinto (il presidente) Fred Luter a una rimessa a fuoco e a un cambio di strategia".

Ringrazio sin d'ora per ogni suggerimento volto a migliorare la mia (poco felice) resa.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao Voce,
parlando di una situazione che si protrae per quindici anni, non parlerei di accoglienza. Io tradurrei con _malumore_ oppure _ostilità _oppure_ atmosfera ostile_. Se poi si traduce *est au menu* con *è servito* si mantiene la metafora culinaria.


----------



## Anaiss

Da quindici anni servono la solita minestra, smorfie e ostilità?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Che strana idea ha avuto l'autore a usare quell'espressione! La trovo veramente fuori posto qui. Per cui, cercherei di rimanere il più neutro possibile nella resa, modificando solo pochissimo quel che avevi proposto, Voce. 
_Da 15 anni l'accoglienza è sempre più ostile, il che ha spinto..._ o _L'accoglienza, sempre più ostile da 15 anni, ha spinto...
_


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat, il motivo per cui diffido delle traduzioni, se posso leggere in lingua, è che spesso il traduttore è in grado di scrivere meglio e più chiaramente dello scrittore!
Qui gli faresti proprio un gran favore


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anaiss, 
Il testo originale dovrebbe essere questo. Dai pochi anni che Voce e io ci conosciamo, ho l'impressione che debba _servire_ ai suoi lettori una traduzione più chiara che letteraria... Opinione mia, ben inteso!
Guarda poi che in questo particolare caso, non mi è affatto familiare l'espressione in oggetto, faccio fatica ad afferrarne significati e sfumature .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Anaiss,
> Il testo originale dovrebbe essere questo. Dai pochi anni che Voce e io ci conosciamo, ho l'impressione che debba _servire_ ai suoi lettori una traduzione più chiara che letteraria... Opinione mia, ben inteso!


 Ottimo  tutto dipende dagli scopi prefissati!


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille a tutti e tre per i suggerimenti! 
*Matoupaschat*, l'impressione è giusta!


----------

